# Slushy mess this morning.



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

First one of the year. Little later than most of you but it started.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics, to bad its going over to rain! Its like last winter never ended!:crying:


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

yea I saw it this morning, I woke up and was like wtf. Didn't even realize we we're supposed to get anything. O well, I'm ready to go though.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

highlander316;655815 said:


> yea I saw it this morning, I woke up and was like wtf. Didn't even realize we we're supposed to get anything. O well, I'm ready to go though.


Same here but I just took a quick look at the weather late last night and was surprised to see the forcast starting off as ice and snow first then rain. I ended up salting a littlepayup


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bueatiful shepherd. how old?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is the plow hooked up just in case you have to go out?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;655988 said:


> bueatiful shepherd. how old?


Thanks
He's 2yrs old.


----------

